# Flying with your Cockapoo??



## StephStew (May 6, 2013)

Are cockapoos small enough to fly with? I have been trying to find breeders who have smaller cockapoos for this reason but haven't had very much luck. There are few that say their pups are (toy) sized but I haven't been too impressed with what I see on their sites. Any info on this??


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

I doubt they are small enough for commercial airline. If you have a small private plane then yes. I have met many that fly with their dogs. But not on the BIG planes. We have a Piper Cherokee and plan on flying with our dog.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

You need to check with the individual Airlines as they each have weight limits. I recently took a flight with Delta Airlines and a lady had TWO silky terriers in her carry on luggage. They were very small, probably about 4 lbs each. They looked very comfortable in their mobile carrier, both had their little heads sticking out. She did fly first class and had a front row seat next to the door. So it can be done in the States, not sure where you are from? 
Not sure if you are gonna find a poo under 10 lbs? My little girl Carley is a Toy and she weighs 17 lbs. Hope this helps.


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Nanci said:


> Not sure if you are gonna find a poo under 10 lbs? My little girl Carley is a Toy and she weighs 17 lbs. Hope this helps.


Amiee Jane sized cockapoo! She weighs 9lbs and she is 2 years old (but no knowing if others are that size)


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

On Canadian airlines you can fly with any dog that can go in a small carrier and is less than 10 pounds. Lady would not fit this criteria.


----------

